# pfSense: Mc8705 GSM



## trex74 (Mar 31, 2016)

I have a probem. I have a 3g connection active and working, but when I disable the sim card in the provider portal and then enable again the connection is not coming up until I reboot the system.
I am running pfSense and a reboot in in this program does not solve the problem. Just when I power off and reboot the system it is coming online again.  Is there a solution for this?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2016)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 31, 2016)

Why are you disabling your SIM anyway? When you de-authenticate the SIM it needs to be reset. Maybe you could send an AT!greset to the modem.


----------



## trex74 (Apr 1, 2016)

Disableling and enableling sim because , using system for a remote acces in foreign county's , i do not want to have this connection up all the time because then it is using expensive data . so want to enable sim in providerportal and then the system should come online


----------

